# 482 TSS Visa Processing Times



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

My employer has agreed to sponsor me and we have started the nomination process. Once the nomination formalities are complete (28 day job posting on 3 sites), we are gonna put in the Nomination and Visa application.

Has anyone recently applied or got granted a 482 TSS visa? What was the processing time and are the case officers giving extra time for health exams and PCC? The immi site states 4-7 months (I'm applying in Medium-term stream ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer). But I have read on random posts on Facebook that some people got it in within 2 weeks or even less. Contradicting processing times.
I checked Bupa and their next available slot right now is in March. That's when I reserve a slot right now, which I can't because don't have a HAP ID yet. Can I get a HAP ID before lodging application to reserve my slot in advance?

Also, I need to get Indian PCC which I have heard is taking 2 months or more. Same with FBI clearance as I need to send fingerprints which might not get accepted in one go. What happens if CO asks and we don't get enough time for it?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> My employer has agreed to sponsor me and we have started the nomination process. Once the nomination formalities are complete (28 day job posting on 3 sites), we are gonna put in the Nomination and Visa application.
> 
> Has anyone recently applied or got granted a 482 TSS visa? What was the processing time and are the case officers giving extra time for health exams and PCC? The immi site states 4-7 months (I'm applying in Medium-term stream ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer). But I have read on random posts on Facebook that some people got it in within 2 weeks or even less. Contradicting processing times.
> I checked Bupa and their next available slot right now is in March. That's when I reserve a slot right now, which I can't because don't have a HAP ID yet. Can I get a HAP ID before lodging application to reserve my slot in advance?
> ...


PMSOL occupations will get a result in a matter of weeks (maybe even days depending on your employer's sponsorship status). Also, not everyone needs to get a health check for 482. It all depends where you're from and where you've been in the last X years. CO will make the decision whether they want you to get a health check. I wasn't required to get a health check when I got my 482 granted. If you end up having to get a medical test, book it asap when you get the HAPI ID and monitor the Bupa website for openings as people often cancel their appointments.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

imjordanxd said:


> PMSOL occupations will get a result in a matter of weeks (maybe even days depending on your employer's sponsorship status). Also, not everyone needs to get a health check for 482. It all depends where you're from and where you've been in the last X years. CO will make the decision whether they want you to get a health check. I wasn't required to get a health check when I got my 482 granted. If you end up having to get a medical test, book it asap when you get the HAPI ID and monitor the Bupa website for openings as people often cancel their appointments.


Wow! That's good to hear. My employer is already a Standard Business Sponsor. And what about the Police checks? Did they ask you?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Wow! That's good to hear. My employer is already a Standard Business Sponsor. And what about the Police checks? Did they ask you?


Well, my employer has an agent they regularly go with and he advised me to provide one for each country I have lived 12+ months in.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

imjordanxd said:


> Well, my employer has an agent they regularly go with and he advised me to provide one for each country I have lived 12+ months in.


Yup. Same here. My employer's agent also asked me to get the same, which means they will be required.


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi guys, just a silly question here.. please dont mind. Is it possible to get 482 grant without submitting the AFP and PCC? I am currently on 482 BVA, and dont want the 482 grant at any cost, as I will be submitting my 190 soon. I plan to withdraw 482 once the 190 is lodged, and only hoping to avoid the grant by deliberately not submitting the AFP and PCC docs, as the medicals were completed recently (to use the same HAP IDs for 190).

Are you aware of any case where 482 was granted despite not submitting AFP and PCC?


----------

